# Bash en couleur

## Atreillou

Hello,

je voudrais utiliser le bash (ici 2.05a) mais avec des couleurs  (comme sous redhat d'origine:  avec les répertoires en bleu, les executables en vert  etc etc

ou puis je trouver le fichier de config ?   c pas  .bashrc et .bash_profile apparement   une id ?

----------

## Sleeper

Si c'est pour avoir un ls en couleur ca ne depend pas de bash, mais du ls ...

Essaie 

```
ls --color=auto
```

Tu peux configurer les couleurs utilisees au moyen de la variable d'environnement LS_COLORS (man 1 dircolors  et man 5 dircolors)

----------

## Atreillou

exactement ce que je cherchais !!!    merci bcp !

c bon de voir un forum si réactif   :Wink: 

----------

## Atreillou

la variable semble bien definie  et le fichier de config DIR_COLORS ok:

bash-2.05a$ dircolors

LS_COLORS='no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;3:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.ogg=01;35:*.mp3=01;35:*.wav=01;35:';

export LS_COLORS

mais le ls n'es tient compte qu'avec la commande qur tu m'as donnée....

je cherche encore comment lui faire utiliser les couleurs tout le tps...

----------

## Atreillou

je vais utiliser la commande alias:

alias ls='ls --color'

----------

## Sleeper

C'est ce qu'il faut faire.

----------

## pounard

d' ailleurs g moi meme un tit pbm,

totu marche nickel les couleurs, mais je quand je me login ou que je lance un terminal, je suis obligé de relancer bash par dessus le bash déja lancé pour qu' il prennent en compte mon .bashrc qui se trouve dans mon home... ca amrche comme ca mais c plutot lourd et pas tres propre de relancer un bash par dessus un bash a la barbare...

ya t il un moyen pour que ce fucking bash lise mon fichier .bashrc des le login ? paskeu normalement il devrait.. je comprend po

----------

## Sleeper

1) Pas la peine de relancer un bash: il suffit de sourcer ton bashrc :

```
 ~> . .bashrc 
```

(ne pas oublier l'espace entre le 1er . et le ./)

2) Quand tu te login (et aussi que tu lance un term avec -ls) le bash lance est un "login shell". Il essaie d'executer /etc/profile s'il le trouve, puis ~/.bash_profile,~/.bash_login, et ~/.profile en prenant le 1er qu'il trouve.

Si tu veux qu'il lise aussi ce qu'il y a dans ton .bashrc, tu rajoute la ligne

```
. ~/.bashrc
```

 dans ton .bash_profile par exemple.

----------

## pounard

ah mici bien  :Smile: 

ca va me changer la vie je te remercie  :Smile: )

----------

## doug-x07

Regarde dans /etc/profile c'est le fichier qui configure tous les terms dans le système. Il y a un bloc de code pour root et un autre pour des utilisateurs. L'install par défaut utilise les coleurs comme tu veux. Adapte le à ton goût.

----------

